# In the market soon $200 range



## RAdams (Jan 23, 2010)

I will be in the market for a new digital camera soon. The only drawbacks are my $200 price range, and the fact that i am using a Walmart gift card to buy the camera, so it has to be purchased there...


This will be my wife's camera, and she will use it ALOT. I mean usually at least 100 shots a day, EVERY STINKING DAY. She does take extremely good care of her cameras (other than loaning them to me for trips), so it will be in good hands. 

I will also use it to photograph my pens and such, so the macro and such are a must. 

(PS, If it matters, my wife likes to take pics of just about everything, family events, fishing pictures, sunsets, birds... whatever will hold still long enough for the shutter!)


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey if you lived in Ky your wife would never get to use the camera.....

we never have a -------


EVERY STINKING DAY--

as a matter of fact----

everyday I wake up breathing----smells good to me

you have a great day------walk around with your hands in your pockets smiling ---people will think your nuts and leave you alone.

Really---try it sometime

Oh back to your question----Canon---find out what's on close-out


----------



## RAdams (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL, Gary, you crack me up!!! 

Very good point! And well taken i might add.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 23, 2010)

If you ask the folks behind the counter about close-outs they can help.
You may have to wait a couple weeks but they are always changing stock
Ron you have a great day----keep smiling


----------



## alphageek (Jan 23, 2010)

In that range... I'd personally recommed the Canon SX120 IS.   We have the previous model (the sx110) and its great.  My wife likes it alot (as did I until I just got an SLR).  It has a really good zoom for the size camera.   Most of my pictures you see on here are from it.    It right at your limit, but I think you're going to have a tougher time finding a better camera at that price.


----------



## Nate Davey (Jan 23, 2010)

Sam's has some good prices on cameras.  Not Walmart, but same company, not sure if they will honor a WM card or not.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 23, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I will be in the market for a new digital camera soon. The only drawbacks are my $200 price range, and the fact that i am using a Walmart gift card to buy the camera, so it has to be purchased there...



The WalMart limitation could be a bit problematic.  Any way you go about it, though, http://www.dpreview.com is your friend when it comes to buying a camera.  Check out what the local WM carries, then compare them at DPReview for the real information on each.

Keep an eye on http://www.wootalyzer.com/index.php?pageid=network and you just might find one cheap enough to buy out-of-pocket and use the gift card for other stuff.  I don't see any cameras on there right now, but pretty much all the deals change at least daily, (some every few hours) so you never know when they're going to run a $30-50 deal on a $150 camera just because some store decided to stop carrying them.


----------



## Dorno (Jan 29, 2010)

not being from the US i have no idea of what shops are what but Surely if you wanted to buy a camera from somewhere else someone else can buy your voucher off you and then you would be free to to buy from elsewhere.

Cheers    Ian


----------

